

Ask HN: Advice for applying to Y Combinator as a nonprofit? - loomio

What advice should nonprofits who are thinking of applying to Y Combinator this round keep in mind? There are a lot of guides and FAQs for commercial startups, but not as much info specifically for nonprofit applicants.
======
katecourteau
hi-- i'm the director of nonprofits for YC. we're accepting applications from
all of the above: social enterprises, b-corps, 501c3 nonprofits and
new,unregistered nonprofits.

advice for these groups is essentially the same as for-profit companies:
explain your idea or business clearly and succently.

differences between for-profit and nonprofit YC companies: we currently give a
$100K donation to nonprofits in our program. but essentially, your
participation in the program is exactly the same as the for-profit companies.
and all the answers on our FAQ apply to nonprofit companies too.

at this early stage in funding nonprofits, YC is really interested in
companies that are working on big global issues that can have a large impact
on the world. but we welcome all applications and look forward to seeing what
you're working on. if you have other specific questions, please let me know.
i'd be happy to answer them.

------
webmaven
If I may expand the scope of the Q a bit, specific advice for the middle-
ground of Benefit Corporations would be very welcome as well.

~~~
loomio
Yes! I wish I understood how to approach it as a hybrid social enterprise.

